# AF stopped after failed cycle is this normal?



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Hi all, just want to see if anyone else has had this issue. 

I had a failed cycle in February, came off all the drugs and had a bleed ( do they count this as a real AF or just a reaction to coming off the drugs?). I'm now 5 weeks on and no AF. I know this is not a very long time but my usual cycle is every 3.5 weeks so for me I feel it's been ages. I am assuming its normal for your cycle to be all messed up after a cycle but just want to hear that I'm not the only one and it should sort itself out soon. Anyone?


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

It is normal, esp if you had a down regulator such as prostap. Things usually take 3 months to sort themselves out. Your first bleed is a withdrawal bleed rather than true af.

Hope that helps and try not to worry.

x x


----------



## LS180 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hiya, 

I think after everything our bodies are put through it is completely normal.

After my first failed cycle I had af a week later and then no af for 10 months. Prior to that my cycle was every 30- 35 days and with me having pcos that isnt too bad!

Ever since all the failed cycles and additional operations my cycle is all over the place- sometimes 45 days, sometimes longer. I cant predict when it will start.

I usually wait 2 months to give my body a chance and then contact the consultant. He usually scans me and then prescribes northisterone to start a period.

If your worried, just contact your doc.

Wish you all the best in your journey

Xxx


----------

